

IBM's Watson named 'person' of the year - rickdale
http://www.pantagraph.com/entertainment/television/article_1cb2ec74-8d38-11e0-8f5d-001cc4c002e0.html

======
wccrawford
I keep meaning to start my own awards so I can make linkbait headlines like
that, too.

The Webby Awards? Ugh.

